# Here's my big problem -



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Please help me .... Bailey is now 6 months and is forever chewing my carpet. No matter how much I scold him or punish him by putting him in his crate, he will still chew on the carpet the minute my back is turned. 

Does anyone else have this problem and if so, have you been able to solve this problem.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

is he pulling it up and chewing it or just munching the surfice. it a particular part of the carpet he goes for. does he show any interest in his chews or toys instead of the carpet.


----------



## merry (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, I used a water bottle to spray dex everytime he did such things. It worked. Also, I used bitter apple so things tasted bad.


----------



## Eddiesmum (Oct 13, 2010)

where can you get bitter apple from? Eddie has a taste for carpets and skirting boards


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I think [email protected] have it.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

bitter aple is very good, but make sure he tasts it before you start using it. get a cotton ball and soake it in bitter apple and pup it in his mouth, he wont like it but thats the idea lol


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

kendal said:


> bitter aple is very good, but make sure he tasts it before you start using it. get a cotton ball and soake it in bitter apple and pup it in his mouth, he wont like it but thats the idea lol


Benny _liked_ bitter apple! Needless to say, it didn't deter him from doing naughty things.


----------

